# ISO Sugar-Free Cookie Recipes



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2006)

I have been asked to find sugar-free cookie recipes for people who can't tolerate sugar.  This includes fruictose, corn syrup, and sucrose.  I will do some experiments with Splenda tonight and also research on the internet.  Even products such as mollases are out as it is derived from sugar.  And expensive supplements such as stevia are out as the establishment needing the cookie recipes is bound by USDA Health Codes, which don't allow stevia for its sweetening properties in the U.S.

So this is a semi-tough project.  Any help would be apreciated.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## scott123 (Jul 15, 2006)

Splenda contains dextrose, a form of sugar. Besides that, splenda fails to provide the textural qualities of sugar and causes baked goods to end up dry and brittle.

Is the establishment open to the use of sugar alcohols? They have laxation issues as well as blood sugar concerns but they mirror the textural properties of sugar and qualify as sugar free in nutritional labeling.

Btw, I'm not sure if these cookies are being marketed to a diabetic customer base, but most diabetics these days that watch their sugar intake also watch their carb intake.  Within the last few years, diabetic organizations have started viewing all carbs as the same. If this is for diabetics, you'll want to avoid wheat flour as well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2006)

I succesfully produced three cookies recipes using the Splenda that were very moist and lighter than their sugared cousins. I made a peanut butter cookie, a butter cookie with coconut and vanilla, and a yes-bake chocolate cookie (like a no-bake but lighter and baked.

These cookies were for a lady who had a stomach operation that causes her great gastric distress when whe eats products containing sugar. The amount in the peanut butter cookies doesn't seem to bother her.   But she has trouble with sugar alcohols.

And as for the diabetics who will eat these cookies, I included rolled oats in each of the recipes to provide fiber, which helps slow the sugar absorption as starches are converted into simple sugars by the digestive system. 

Diabetics are allowed to eat wheat flour. But it is recomended that whole grains be eaten vs. highly processed grains, and this includes eating brown rice, and other whole grains that contain all of the grain, such as barley, rye, wheat, etc. Again, the whole grains contain protiens, fiber, and vitamins and minerals that are stripped away by processing. Starch and sugars are not taboo. But they should be consumed in their natural state as found in whole fruits such as apples, pears, or as found in whole grains. The pectins and fiber found in these foods plays important roles in helping control blood sugar.

In any case, I was glad that I could help out a little. After all, it's better that this lady eat a reasonable amount of my cookies recipes rather than sitting down to those items with full sugar content. And if the diabetics won't control their carb intake, at least I'm providing them with a healthier alternative.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

